# Skilln durch entzaubern?



## Soramac (16. September 2007)

Guten Tag,

Ist es möglich von Skill 1-375 nur durch entzaubern zu skillen?


----------



## jainza (16. September 2007)

nein!
früher gab entazubern nen paar skillpunkte aba mittlerweile nicht mehr

&#8364;:na gut,überredet ich zeit meine aussage zurück^^


----------



## Pomela (16. September 2007)

bis Skill 100 kommste auch mit entzaubern, danach musst du verzaubern


----------



## whiti (17. September 2007)

echt bis 100 ? hm bei mir war um 70 schluss, oder aber ich war zu ungeduldig als bei 10 entzauberungen kein skill mehr kam und ich dann angefangen habe zu verzaubern ...


----------



## Pomela (17. September 2007)

Wir hatten das Thema kürzlich in der Gilde. Da hatte einer 99 Punkte. Mag sein, dass der 100ste Punkt schon eine Verzauberung braucht.


----------



## Fortnax (20. September 2007)

Also es ist so (wenn man es sich wie verzaunerungen vorstellt) :

bis 50: Orange
bis 70: Gelb
bis 100: Grün
über 100: Grau


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin skill 300 hab noch nie einen skillpunkt durch entzaubern bekommen


----------



## Delhoven (4. Oktober 2007)

Ist es denn so, das man auf Stufe 300 alles dissen kann? Also Items von 1-70?
Dann würde es ja reichen kurz meinem 35er Mage die letzten 100 Skillpunkte zu holen (halt nur als disser) oder?


----------



## Tirkari (4. Oktober 2007)

275 reicht, um alles zu entzaubern, 300 ist nicht nötig.


----------



## Thedynamike (16. Oktober 2007)

Sicher? Epische Items aus 25er Instanzen brauchen, meine ich zumindest einen Skill von 300. Ich bin mir aber wie gesagt nicht wirklich zu 100% sicher.


----------



## ~Healer~ (17. Oktober 2007)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Sicher? Epische Items aus 25er Instanzen brauchen, meine ich zumindest einen Skill von 300. Ich bin mir aber wie gesagt nicht wirklich zu 100% sicher.




stimmt


----------



## Tirkari (20. Oktober 2007)

Ok, das stand nicht in dem Guide im WoW-Sonderheft, wo der Verzauberer beschrieben war - da hieß es mit 275 würde alles gehen.
Und mit meinem lvl 37 Entzauberertwink komme ich ja auch nicht an die Epics aus den Inis, also sah es bis jetzt für mich so aus, als wenn die Aussage in dem Heft stimmte.

Nur da Delhoven ja genau wie ich den Verz- (bzw Ent-)zauberer wahrscheinlich nur als Twink haben wollte, damit der Zeugs, was der Main findet, entzaubert bzw Mats für Verzauberungen für den Main herstellt, kommt ja auch sein Char nicht an die Epics aus 25er Inis und somit stimmt für ihn dann doch, daß 275 reicht, um alles, was er dem Twink geben kann, zu entzaubern.


----------

